# North Carolina Hogs



## cducer

Gotta taste for some pork.... Looking for any info on Public land or guided hunts in Eastern NC

thanks


----------



## spydermn

http://www.highwatermarkadventures.com/

I have never hog hunted with Tom but spent MANY years chasing turkeys with him. Only one man I know who works as hard him as a guide (his partner in crime, Karl, but Karl doesn't hog hunt...yet). Between the two of them they guided 69 dead birds last season. I have seen his hog pics on FB and talked to those who know hunted with him and had great luck. Also does great with the bear...

As far as public land goes I know little to nothing about it. Sorry.


----------



## cducer

thanks for the info.
will definatly check him out


----------



## DaBig2na

We see some of these washed up on the beach during tourist season around that "Tourist Pier"








Happy Hunting


----------



## cducer

Not sure I have enough Gun for them !!


----------



## Papa-T

You can check out Howell Woods. Never hunted there but it works off of a lottery drawn hunt. Have hunted some private land on the coastal border of NC and SC with a friend. Have taken one 200 Lb pig. Haven't been able to hunt there since. My buddy's friend lost his lease on the property. Would love to go again somewhere myself but can't afford a pay guided hunt. 200 Lbs made a lot of meat. We halved it and slow cooked on a pig cooker for 6 1/2 hours. Man was that some tender meat. That's me on the right.


----------



## ncdead

DaBig2na said:


> We see some of these washed up on the beach during tourist season around that "Tourist Pier"
> View attachment 29921
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting


Now that's just wrong....


----------



## Jollymon

DaBig2na said:


> We see some of these washed up on the beach during tourist season around that "Tourist Pier"
> View attachment 29921
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting


I'm going to need more gun


----------



## DaBig2na

ncdead said:


> Now that's just wrong....


Wanted to give the thread a resonable amount of time before someone responded.. They didn't 

My sense of humor made want to post what I did, when it was first posted.

On a serious note....
Not sure about Howell Gamelands being an NC public Gamelands ... 
You can actually hunt pigs year round in NC and as many as you want ... No Lottery at all.. You can use any method to take them. You will need a NC Hunting License but, the " big game" license portion is not necessary. A Gamelands stamp is, if you hunt on any public lands in NC.

Come kill all you want ... We have a bunch here in eastern nc... I just don't know where to tell you where to hunt them exclusively..


----------



## dialout

DaBig2na said:


> We see some of these washed up on the beach during tourist season around that "Tourist Pier"
> View attachment 29921
> 
> 
> Happy Hunting




Hmmm after baking your brain all day on the pier in the sun they all start to look like


----------



## 1BadF350




----------



## Papa-T

Howell Woods isn't a game land it's an Environmental learning center in Four Oaks NC but they have hunting available for white-tailed deer, feral pigs, waterfowl, grey squirrel, and wild turkey through a paid reservation and/or lottery system. You have to send in your information on an index card with I think $10.00 and if your drawn for a hunt you have to pay maybe $100.00? I can't remember but just look up Howell woods hunting and you can read about it. Like I said I haven't hunted there but was told about it from a friend.


----------



## DaBig2na

I did check it out PT. Its part of Johnston Community College I bet he can get in on a pig hunt ASAP! I'd call em see what the chances are. Prices seem fair, since they are maintaining bait piles, cleaning station, stands, and will assist you in getting your harvest out. Sounds like a pretty good deal.

I do know that area pretty well, Lots of inexpensive lodging, campgrounds, and restaurants close to i95 if you're looking to do it economically. Big Outlet Mall (lots to do for wifey while you're hunting) and not a bad gun shop/hunting store nearby. Forty minutes or so from Raleigh, 1.5 hrs from the beach. Look up Springhill Outfitters, they are on exit 101, Kenly NC (I think). That's the shop's name maybe they can assist you further in alternate places besides Howell Woods and in any lull time that you are able to hunt there.


----------



## spydermn

dialout said:


> Hmmm after baking your brain all day on the pier in the sun they all start to look like
> 
> View attachment 29937


That has nothing to do with the sun, it has to do with rum or beer...even then


----------



## cducer

You can actually hunt pigs year round in NC and as many as you want ... No Lottery at all.. You can use any method to take them. You will need a NC Hunting License but, the " big game" license portion is not necessary. A Gamelands stamp is, if you hunt on any public lands in NC.

Hey All

thanks for the info. looking forward to scouting around some public lands and possibly a guided hunt in the near future.
Coming from Delaware I can be in the general area in 4 hours or so making a nice long weekend trip easy.
Heres to a nice mild winter/spring !!!


----------



## cducer

Checked out Howell Woods online. noticed that the address is on the same road as this guided hunt outfitter http://www.carolinarazorbackoutfitters.com/


----------



## DaBig2na

A " Guided Hunt"... LAMAO

Ain't a guided hunt ! You pay someone to take you to a stand that has a corn pile near it. They come back and pick you up. That's about as GUIDED as it gets. 

I don't think he has a lease that allows him to hunt Howell Woods because that property is owned by Johnston Community College.


----------



## Papa-T

I don't know so don't quote me but maybe the guide just lives on that road. Doesn't mean he hunts there. Just saying.


----------



## bigmanindc

cducer said:


> Gotta taste for some pork.... Looking for any info on Public land or guided hunts in Eastern NC
> 
> thanks


Any luck?


----------



## surfchunker

I'd love to do it also and try out these new 7MM08 loads I made, 140 gr Sierra Gameking HPBT over 46 grains of IMR 4350


----------

